# 20th Century Piano Sonata- Scriabin? Prokofiev?



## Greenturtle (Apr 30, 2012)

I originally posted this somewhere else on the site but it was in the wrong section (im new here). I need to learn a new piece soon, and my teacher told me to look at some 20th century long works, like sonatas. So far I've considered Scriabin's "Black Mass" Sonata and Prokofiev's 7th Sonata. What do you think of these, if you've heard or played these? What are some other good pieces similar to those? Also, I've just finished learning the Brahms Rhapsodies and a few Bach Preludes and Fugues, so do you think I am ready for either of them?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

You could try the Medtner sonatas. If I had to pick one, it would be the G minor sonata.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Griffes Piano Sonata!!!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Check with the teacher and for whatever other place this is to be presented.
"20th century" requirements vary a deal from place to place.

You have two very romantic composers, the configurations not that dissimilar to Liszt or Chopin, or other late romantics.
Some places want music which challenges the old pianistic configurations and approach to the instrument, including different and newer use of rhythm.

Then you are looking more at post 1960's material.

Just an advisory - if this is prep for a university audition, check with the university catalogue, or by direct inquiry.

Some will accept anything merely by date, so Debussy would count! 

I am thinking both your primary suggestions are far too 'old-school romantic' pianism.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

On the more modern side is Charles Ive's 2nd Sonata, "Concord." Bartok's sonata is quite short but still worth a listen.


----------

